# CJC 1295 dosing question



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I intend to use CJC 1295 alongside GHRP-6 3 times a day at a dose of 100mcg.

I am comfortalbe of how to get 100mcg of GHRP

However not sure about the CJC 1295.

I ahve 2mg vials, my question is how much bac water should i put in the vial and how much should I draw in the Slin barrel

Thanks for your help


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php

^ that will help


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Adding 1ml BW will yield 100mcg in 3 tick marks of a 1ml slin pin!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers fella, reps


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

2mg in a vial

Add 2ml of BAC water to vial

Each 10iu on a standard 100iu(1ml) insulin pin will give 100mcg


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Pscarb much appreciated


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

cjc is prob the easiest to dose. and paul has it spot on.

2ml bac water means 10iu=100mcg

good luck with the cycle


----------

